# The room mates hate mice.



## Mythical (Jul 18, 2013)

Sooo, one of my very few hobbies is breeding mice. I just adore the temperaments of my mice, and of course their babies. However, my room mates can't stand the fact that I have over one animal. Despite the fact that my cages are always clean and my mice aren't in the main living area, but in my room. So any 'smell' is contained.

Genetics and improving color and form is something that I've always adored. I've always wanted to breed, however I'd never gotten the chance until I started paying for my own home. (Shared of course) They aren't hurting anyone and they are in my own personal space so I can't grasp why having them is such a big deal. It's not as if they are noisy or destructive.

Mind you, one of my room mates has a ferret whose cage doesn't get cleaned for weeks and stinks to high heaven because it's not fed proper food. Which makes me just clutch my head in anger at the hypocrisy that's going on.

If anyone has any ideas or suggestions as to how to make them more 'happy' about my mice and my hobby that makes me happy, please tell me.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Is the person upset over anything related to them other then the amount, or is the amount the issue?

Is the person an animal rights type person?


----------



## Mythical (Jul 18, 2013)

Apparently they smell and 'take up too much space' in the apartment. Despite the fact that they are in my own personal space and cleaned weekly. Just like the extremely smelly ferret apparently doesn't smell at all. Her stench makes me gag at times just because it's just so so strong. Also it's seemingly unhealthy to have the amount of love I old for my pets. I don't really buy things for myself, ever, because I'd rather enrich their lives. They think that's wrong for whatever reason.

One of them thinks they are like people and have emotions and intelligence like humans do. Thinks that because I have 'so many' I can't give them all enough attention.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like you have some seriously messed up room mates. How many do you have? Room mates, I mean.

Their arguments are the lamest I have ever heard. Isn't it possible for you to find another place with other room mates? I know there are usually a bunch of people searching for one more.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

do you all have an equal share of the house? what im getting at is could the house mate who doesn't like your mice have you kicked out?
do you share with just the one house mate? Is there any pet rules on the lease of the house??

If you haven't already id put a lock on your door and don't tell them how many you have. its non of there business what you get up to as your not breaking any laws. Then Id just sit down with them and explain the mice are in your personal living area so there only taking up your space not theres and that they smell a lot les than the ferret. Maby tell them you will clean them twice a week to make them happy (you don't have to actually do it they wont know).

That's the problem with sharing a home, you often have to compromise. A friend who has a house mate is always complaining about her doing things.


----------



## Mythical (Jul 18, 2013)

Seriously messed up is an understatement and I have two. Both females.

I'm trying to move back down to the lower 48, however it's difficult to find a place to go and people to room with. Heck, I'd love to move just so I can have my mice and get ratties again. They are illegal here :/ Rat's that is.

Looking for a group that's looking for just one more roomie isn't a terrible idea and I might look into it. Hopefully I'll luck out and find someone who isn't terrified of mice.

There is a lease statement that says you can't have any animals that aren't listed. Small rodents are fine, however ferrets and all reptiles are forbidden.

As far as equal shares, yes we all have equal parts and split the cost. Apparently they are talking bad about me to the person who cosigned the lease with us and have threatened that if I don't get rid of some of my mice they'll have me removed from the lease. Which is just plain messed up.

I've tried the compromise thing, they still won't accept that they are mine they have no say in it. Saying that they are 'pests' and shouldn't be kept anyways. One of the room mates as asthma, and swears up and down that the mice's smell cause her attacks ( Which I have NEVER seen, ever. She's also a chronic liar though so who knows.) while the ferret is fine. They also have used the excuse that since I work in a petstore I'm used to the smell of mice and it doesn't bother me. Which isn't true. Just because I work around animals doesn't mean they don't smell any less.

Sorry to sound as if I'm venting, I'm just at loss as to what to do. I don't want to give up my animals just to make someone else happy because they think it's an unhealthy obsession that will turn into animal hoarding. Jeeze.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Try looking on CL in the areas you're interested in. Be up front about having mice.

I've been there in the roommate situation & feel for ya!

If the numbers/to many to give attention/human emotion/etc is all in the same one roommate i'd be worried & try to get out soon as possible. People like that can be dangerous, some may do stupid things such as releasing animals.


----------



## Mythical (Jul 18, 2013)

One of them threatened to release them while I was at work once.Then the other one decided to tell me how they'll thrive in the wilds of Alaska while I tried to explain that pet's do not transition into wild animals well at all and -WILL- die. To make a point I said that it would just be better to kill them flat out if that's their idea of an 'okay' life. This house hold is breaking the scale of messed up crazy.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm sorry you're having to deal with such crazy people! I had a bad roommate before, it's such a huge stress to have to live with people like that.

I think Vallhunds is right. Invest in a lock so you can leave the house without worrying about your pets' safety. I'd also just tell them that you're keeping half of your mice at a friend's house or something. If they ask about the lock, politely tell them that their extreme interest in your personal affairs made you uncomfortable, and it's a measure that you feel necessary considering that they (apparently!) can't respect your possessions and personal space.

It's a _shared_ home, meaning as long as you keep your business in your own space and it's not hurting anyone else, then it should be left as just _your_ business! Even have a conversation with the person who cosigned the lease that they're talking to about you - tell said person the situation, that your roommates are invading your personal space and you're trying to find a compromise so that everyone is happy, and you have your privacy as well. It'll be important that you have a word with the cosigner to make sure s/he understands that you're making an effort, and all the bad things your roommates say aren't true.

What bedding do you use? If you're using a wood based one, they may be smelling the shavings, and not actually any mouse smell at all. I still feel like shavings smell like hamsters just because of the association from when I had a hamster at 7 years old! I can also pretty confidently say that if you're using paper based bedding, your roommate's probably fibbing about her asthma attacks. I have very bad asthma that I constantly have to battle with medicating to keep it under control, and am allergic to literally anything with fur (doesn't stop me from having furry pets, though!) and I have never had the slightest reaction to mice; in my house or bedroom.

Just remember to keep calm and rational - worst thing you can do (especially if lease co-signers and landlords get involved) is lose your temper, then you look like the crazy one, which is not the case.

As far as them thinking it's "unhealthy" for you to have so much love for your pets, I'd tell them to shove it! (*for the sake of remaining mature during this, I don't actually advise you to do so!  ). I feel the same as you do; I'd rather buy things for my pets than myself. I get much more joy out of seeing one of my pets enjoy a new toy than I ever could out of a new sweater!

I hope you can resolve this without having to take any drastic measures. Just remember that roommates are temporary, and you won't have to put up with them forever! Everyone who has ever had roommates always has a few stories of having to live with nutcases, and now you'll have one too.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

You could try using the ferrit as collateral as she isn't allowed it if you told the landlord she would have to get rid of it or get out. If your desperate but if she is a crazy cow that might push her over the edge.

Sounds like you stuck with two crazys there. Friend house mate had bailiffs turn up the other month and its not the first time, then the land Lord threatened to sell the house as she wasn't paying the rent either.

def lock on the door, see them as little as possible, lie about the amount of mice and look for anywhere else to live.


----------



## Mythical (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll take measurements of the handle that is currently on my door and go look at a new door knob sometime this week. ( It's a good thing I work next to a lowes!) For whatever reason, the apartment doesn't have any locks on the room doors, none. Which is odd considering most houses and apartments provide a door that locks, one for privacy and two for reassurance.

As far as the compromise goes, they won't stop doing drastic and out right crazy things until I get rid of three of my mice. Despite the fact those said mice aren't hurting anyone. For example, they made me stand outside the car and wouldn't let me get in for a good half hour until I said I'd give them up. Mind you this was after a very long and stressful day at work. So I'm getting rid of three, including my lovely dove buck. However, it's not before at least three of my does that I get to keep are pregnant. That way I can easily replace what I lost.

One room mate in particular drives me nuts with her invading my personal belongings and space when I'm not home. She helps herself to my fish food and will go into my room and let my mice out. Which I really don't like since i'm not at home and whats in my room isn't for her to go rooting around in. They've both gone through my closet to take bags of my bedding before too. Which at first I didn't mind but when I wasn't paid back for the bedding that was used, I got pretty angry.

As for bedding I always use a paper based bedding, wood chips make my allergies go nuts so I rarely use them. Besides, the cost of carefresh and clean is cosy is worth the extra cost.

I'd have a word with the co-signer if I was able too, frankly I'm not able to without a phone number and he's likely to believe his daughter over me anyways. As for the leasing agent, that's another story.

Normally I try to keep my calm, however one room mate just drives me up a wall when we argue cause she's so narrow minded and stubbornly stupid at times. She honest to god believes she's right 100% of the time. Always. Just like she refuses to at least acknowledge the fact her ferret smells. She's the only person in the world who I've actually wholeheartedly wanted to hit. She's just one of those people who knows how to push someone over the edge.

As for the ferret, I've tried to threaten her with that. She doesn't care. She doesn't value animals as we do.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

that sounds like a seriously messed up situation. I think the best things have already been suggested: get a lock for your door and search a new place to live. i know it is easier said than done, but if you keep living like this you will just end up in more arguments.
and if you're roommates are anything like i imagine them to be from your description, they won't change. they sound spoiled, self centered and without manners. they seem to be used to getting their way no matter what. you won't change such persons and living with them is nothing but stressful to you and the stress isn't good for your health.
looking for a new place to live and moving suck, but in the long run it'll pay off.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I don`t think the mice are really the issue. They are ganging up on you and bullying you into doing something you don`t want to do.
Put a lock on your door and tell them to mind their own business.
Personally i would look for another house to share as i couldn`t live with such unpleasant people.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

What I would suggest is discontinuing breeding minus one litter at a time to keep lines going until you get this all straightened out. Bringing more mice into an explosive situation is not going to help anything. Get the lock, or even a bunch of locks up the side of the door to prevent them from getting in. Next, search for one of those "pet sitters" and see if you can work out a deal to keep at least part of your stock in at their place, someone may be willing to work with you if they hear what situation you're in. Next, try to find a new place. I'm assuming it is a job that is holding you in Alaska? Money? Even if you can't get to a new state, try to find a new house, or possibly apartment where you will not have to compromise.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds a bit like my grandfather, he hates mice with a passion and despite the fact that he never sees, touches,hears or smells their stinky, stinky selfs (jk), they "bother" him and he makes a point to ask me to get rid of them on a weekly basis, which of course I will not because I am the one who cares for a pays for their objects.

He is convinced that they are dirty, mostly because he's olderly, I've tried telling him that they're just like tiny cats and keep themselves very clean, then he just argues that cats are dirty too. :roll:

I tried to get him to poke on of my rex babies the other day and he had a fit  how anyone couldn't see that fuzzy cuteness is beyond me.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

you don't need a new handle just get some shed bolt type things and pad locks. they would have to kick the door in to get in now.

Are you sure there not trying to get you to move out?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I feel for you x good luck with finding somewhere else to live that is mouse friendly


----------

